# SHANGHAI | Xujiahui Center | 370m | 1214ft | 70 fl | 220m | 722ft | 43 fl | U/C



## giovani kun

impresive what can I say more..*build it now*
:dance:


----------



## z0rg

Prop 1 and 3 are very ugly. Prop 2 might look cute in a good quality render.


----------



## vernon

Inspirit said:


> A little about plagiarism.
> 
> If you combine the top and the spire of the first project of Freedom Tower (by Daniel Libeskind)


That was the first thing I thought of when I saw the first proposal. The second is a bit boring, so my favorite is the third proposal by SOM.


----------



## staff

I live a 5 minute walk from this plot, and walk by it every day, so I could definitely do some updates of it. Although, there's pretty much nothing there right now. Just a big plot of mud and some cranes.
I think they are building the metro station first, before starting the construction of the towers. I'm not sure though.


----------



## z0rg

^^ Maybe they've put some renders around?


----------



## staff

Actually not, unfortunately. There's a poster at the plot site indicating the metro hub-station U/C, that's it (that I know of).


----------



## qatari 4 ever

zig zag ??


----------



## Mosaic

This project is really can't wait


----------



## z0rg

Latest news say this project will have three towers, just 340m, 180m, 130m 


徐家汇中心项目沉寂12年重新启动


近日，有“上海市面积最大、最后一块黄金地块、地王”之称的“徐家汇中心”终于再次传来项目启动的消息。该项目总占地面积约13.2公顷，位于徐家汇商圈的核心地带，是徐家汇二次开发的重点规划项目。按照计划，项目分为办公、五星级酒店、公寓式酒店、商业、文化娱乐五种功能形态，总投资预计将达150亿～200亿元。

　　分两期开发 商业项目先行

　　目前，徐家汇中心已经完成项目前期策划和项目规划设计，即将进入到项目设计方案报批阶段。据悉，随着地铁9号线施工的建设，交大新村九幢楼329户居民已动迁完毕，同时，北村及交大新村剩余地块也已纳入徐汇区的土地储备。“徐家汇中心”动迁问题已基本解决。

　　整个“徐家汇中心”规划以办公楼为主，三栋办公楼分别高130米、180米和340米，其中，高度340米的A楼将成为浦西第一高楼。在体量达到 49.5万平方米的主开发地段中，办公楼面积将占到62%，共30.5万平方米；其次为商业餐饮和娱乐设施，占21%，共10.5万平方米。规划中还设计有一家四星级酒店和一家五星级酒店，面积占到整个项目的17%，达8.5万平方米。

　　同港汇广场一样，“徐家汇中心”也将采取商业项目先期开发的模式，一期开发项目包括大型高档商场和一栋130米高的办公大楼。

　　差异化竞争 将成时尚商圈

　　商场

　　按照规划，“徐家汇中心”将成为一站式国际时尚商圈。商业定位与现有的徐家汇商业进行差异化竞争，其中零售商业的规模控制在6万平米左右，餐饮娱乐的规模控制在4万平米左右，将目的性消费作为商业的主要对象，并以体验式消费和时尚性消费作为商业的核心，同时考虑放置2万平米左右的高档商业街，提升徐家汇商圈的整体档次。

　　此外，项目还计划引入SONY、APPLE中心，迪斯尼体验及营销中心和SMG影视中心，打造地区性文化创意产业区。未来商业首层的租金可以达到30～45元／平米／天，休闲餐饮广场首层租金可达25元／平米／天，商业的整体平均租金有望达到10元／平米／天。

　　办公楼

　　办公楼将占到总开发量的50%以上，通过高标准的硬件和软件环境，以及大尺度的空间分隔和高使用率，吸引国际、国内大型企业总部的入驻。此外，还将面向全市高端客户，吸引包括金融保险、科技研发等现代服务业。项目主塔楼和各副塔楼都将定位在国际甲级写字楼，满足世界500强企业的入驻标准。通过项目的整体开发，租金有望进一步接近小陆家嘴(23.23,0.22,0.96%)乃至南京西路，可达10～15元／平米／天。

　　酒店

　　作为商务氛围营造的亮点，五星级酒店的房间数达400～500间，总面积5万～6万平方米，辅以完善的酒店配套服务。标准五星级酒店的建成，不但将弥补徐家汇区域缺乏高星级酒店的弱点，而且也与办公楼互动，提高区域的商务质量。酒店将主要面向国际商务市场，并以该市场为主要业务来源。根据浦西酒店目前的平均房价水平，并适当考虑竞争因素，平均房价在1400～1500元／天。

　　公寓式酒店

　　作为整体的一部分，公寓式酒店是办公、酒店的配套设施，同时也分享商业及便利设施，规模在2万～4万平方米。以A级公寓式酒店作为标准，由国际知名品牌管理集团管理，以中等房型为主，配套软服务，以中长期的高档商务客户为主要目标对象，满足单身外籍人士的居住需求。

　　地下

　　“徐家汇中心”的地下商场将与11号线站厅实现无缝敞开式连接，并连通9号线，创造全新的地下商业购物体验。此外，一条非付费区通道将与港汇广场地下商场连接，引入一号线的人流。

　　停车

　　项目核心块将为徐家汇中心区域提供不少于2000个车位的地下停车空间；总地块将提供不少于2500个车位的地下停车空间。

(Thanks, skycity007)


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

ermm... Can english ok??


----------



## Gaeus

^^
Translation from 
http://dictionary.reference.com/translate/index.html

_NOTE: There's a bit of a problem with the wording with this translation._

*The Xujiahui Center Project Puiet 12 Years To Start*


Recently, had “the Shanghai area to be biggest, the last gold land parcel, the king” the name “the Xujiahui center” to transmit the news finally once more which the project starts. This project total area 13.2 hectares, located at the Xujiahui business circle's core region, are the Xujiahui re-development key planned projects approximately. According to the plan, the project divides into the work, the five-star hotel, the apartment type hotel, commercial, the cultural entertainment five kind of function shapes, the total investment estimated that will amount to 15,000,000,000 ~ 20,000,000,000 Yuan.

*　　Divides Two Phase of Development Commercial Project Advance*

　　At present, the Xujiahui center already completed the project earlier period plan and the project plan design, soon enters to the item design plan requests authorization the stage. It is reported that along with the subway 9 line construction's construction, the Jiaotong University new village nine building 329 households residents mobilized to finish, simultaneously, north the village and the Jiaotong University new village surplus land parcel has also integrated Xuhui District's land reserve. “the Xujiahui center” mobilizes the question already basic solution.

　　Entire “Xujiahui center” plan by office building primarily, three office building distinction height 130 meter, 180 meters and 340 meters, 340 meter A buildings will become highly the Puxi first tall building. In the amount of space occupied achieves in 495,000 square meter host development land sector, the office building area will account for 62%, altogether 305,000 square meters; Next for the commercial dining and the entertainment facility, accounts for 21%, altogether 105,000 square meters. In the plan also designs has a four star-level hotel and a five-star hotel, the area occupies the entire project 17%, amounts to 85,000 square meters.

　　Is the same with the Hong Kong Exchange square, “the Xujiahui center” will also adopt the pattern which the commercial project developed ahead of time, a phase of developmental item including large-scale upscale market and a 130 meter high office block.

　　*The Various Competition will become the Fashionable Business Circle*

*　　Market*

　　According to the plan, “the Xujiahui center” will become the "one-stop" work style international fashionable business circle. The commercial localization and the existing Xujiahui trade carry on the variation competition, retail business's scale control about 60,000 square meters, the dining entertainment's scale control about 40,000 square meters, takes the sense of purpose expense commercial the main object, and experiences the type expense and the fashionable expense takes commercial the core, simultaneously considered that lays aside 20,000 square meter about the upscale business streets, the promotion Xujiahui business circle overall scale.

　　In addition, the project also plans introduces SONY, the APPLE center, Disney experiences and the marketing center and the SMG film and television center, the making topicality culture creativity industry area. Future the commercial first rent may achieve for 30~45 Yuan/square meter/days, the leisure dining square first rent may reach for 25 Yuan/square meter/days, the commercial whole average rent achieves hopefully for 10 Yuan/square meter/days.

*　　Office Building*

　　The office building will occupy always develops the quantity above 50%, through high standard hardware and software environment, as well as great criterion spatial separation and high utilization ratio, attraction international, domestic major industry headquarters moving into. In addition, will also face the whole city high-end customer, attracts including modern service industries and so on financial insurance, technical research and development. The project main turret and each turret will locate in the international A-grade office, satisfies the world 500 strong enterprises to move into the standard. Through the project whole development, rent hopeful further close young Lu Jiazui (23.23,0.22,0.96%) and even Najingxilu, may reach for 10~15 Yuan/square meter/days.

*　　Hotel*

　　As the commercial atmosphere building luminescent spot, room number the five-star hotel's reaches 400~500 between, the total area 50,000 ~ 60,000 square meters, auxiliary by perfect hotel adequate and systematic service. Standard five-star hotel completion, not only will make up the Xujiahui region to lack the high star-level hotel weakness, moreover also with the office building interaction, enhances the region the commercial quality. The hotel will mainly face the international commerce market, and take this market as primary service origin. According to Puxi hotel present average house price level, and due consideration competition factor, average house price in 1400~1500 Yuan/days.

*　　Apartment Type Hotel*

　　As a whole part, the apartment type hotel is the work, the hotel matching facilities, simultaneously also shares the trade and facilitates the facility, the scale in 20,000 ~ 40,000 square meters. Takes the standard by a level apartment type hotel, manages by the world famous brand management group, take the medium room primarily, the necessary soft service, by the medium and long-term upscale commercial customer as the essential target object, meets the unmarried public figure of foreign nationality's housing need.

　　*Underground*

　　“Xujiahui center” the underground market will realize the seamless open type connection with 11 line station hall, and connects 9 lines, creates the brand-new underground commercial shopping experience. In addition, a non-payment area channel with the Hong Kong Exchange square underground market connection, will introduce a line the stream of people.

　　*Parking*

　　The project core block will provide for the Xujiahui center region many in 2000 berth's derground parking spaces; The total land parcel will provide many in 2500 berth's derground parking spaces.


----------



## ZZ-II

good news but unfortunately only 340m


----------



## kix111

^yeah, was hoping it to be 400+


----------



## ZZ-II

at least it is still a supertall


----------



## Eric Offereins

z0rg said:


> Prop 1 and 3 are very ugly. Prop 2 might look cute in a good quality render.


I fully agree.


----------



## oliver999

the proposal still not selected? some report said that this building is beginning to be built early this month.


----------



## oliver999

staff said:


> I live a 5 minute walk from this plot, and walk by it every day, so I could definitely do some updates of it. Although, there's pretty much nothing there right now. Just a big plot of mud and some cranes.
> I think they are building the metro station first, before starting the construction of the towers. I'm not sure though.


土地已完成平整/?
by the way, do you live in xujiahui district?


----------



## Kailyas

as always, Shanghai produces great buildings. No exception with this building.


----------



## Zollern

^^
Do you actually look at the threads before posting? The final design hasn't been released yet.


----------



## nezzybaby

As the thread has been bumped from months ago i may as well post my 2 cents. I'm a massive fan of Foster... MASSIVE, i have never seen a proposal of his i don't like.... until now. The proposal from Foster is a complete mess, the lines are horrible the shape is awkward, it confuses me and dissapoints me. Normally the proposals from foster and co are incredible, look like they've been worked on for years and have clear and beautiful objectives. This one is just lazy zigzagging for the sake of it, i'm not impressed. And as someone else mentioned it looks like a cross between the two worst designs for the freedom tower. 

The second proposal is neither here nor there, but SOMs is very beautiful to me, i think it has great potential and hope it is chosen.


----------



## buildmilehightower

CMack said:


> Because "buildmilehightower" feels it necessary to bump a dead thread after 4 months, just to ask another question that could be easily answered if he would just READ the first page of the thread before posting!!!
> 
> Plus, is it really necessary for "buildmilehightower" to make 6-10 posts PER PAGE in ONE DAY on almost EVERY THREAD? :bash: come on man you do this day in and day out! It's hard for the rest of us to follow whats going on as we try to read! hno:


School holiday :cheers: And I don't care if its been dead for months or decades or centuries, this tower ain't dead and you don't have to look at these threads anyway. Just get me a job then you'll definately see less of me (much less)


----------



## CMack

buildmilehightower said:


> School holiday :cheers: And I don't care if its been dead for months or decades or centuries, this tower ain't dead and you don't have to look at these threads anyway. Just get me a job then you'll definately see less of me (much less)


Ok. It's distracting at times, that's all. Enjoy the holiday.


----------



## xiahoudun

Wow, according to the picture a few posts earlier, the site of the Xujiahui tower will be right behind the Grand Gateway complex. (Twin tower complex with huge Mall and dome. That will make that area even more impressive. I was shopping there in April. You can take nice pics of the two sites from the Starbucks on the 2nd floor opposite the road.


----------



## staff

^^
There has been works at the site behind the Grand Gateway complex for 1½ years or so, they're constructing a metro station there, among other things.


----------



## z0rg

New height, 340m...

徐家汇中心的最新消息，还是340米啊！！

家汇中心年内开建 340米刷新“浦西第一高楼”http://office.sh.soufun.com 房地产门户-搜房网 2008-8-6 15:42:00 时代报 摘要：
搁置了13年之久的徐家汇中心项目有望今年开建。该项目位于徐家汇西侧，占地面积约13.2公顷，规划建设两幢高低相错的大厦，其中一幢340米，刷新浦西第一高楼的纪录，与环球金融中心“遥相呼应”。据透露，该项目初期建设成本高达200亿元人民币，成为徐汇区二次开发的重点规划项目。

记者昨天在该项目规划蓝图上看到，两座高楼外形呈透明状，一高一低各领风骚，其中“高个子”大厦好似勇士利剑直指蓝天，而另一幢大厦犹如细腰美女柔软婀娜。“该建筑群的构思凝聚了多方专家的智慧，整体建筑风格充满现代感又凸现了上海特有的城市景观。”上海城开集团总经理倪建达表示，考虑到周边居民楼的光照需求，两幢建筑的高度特意“错开”，让阳光通过两座高楼之间的间隙照射到周边小区。据悉，徐家汇中心项目最初设计方案为3幢摩天高楼，后经多次修改，最终敲定为2幢。

按照规划，该项目分为办公、五星级酒店、公寓式酒店、商业、文化娱乐五种功能形态。与港汇广场一样，“徐家汇中心”将采取商业项目先期开发的模式，一期开发项目包括大型高档商场和高级办公大楼。徐汇区政府有关人士介绍，根据规划，该项目的地下商场将与11号线站厅实现无缝敞开式连接，并连通9号线，创造全新的地下商业购物体验。

为缓解徐家汇区域停车难的局面，该项目将在核心地块筹建不少于2000个车位的地下停车空间，总地块将提供不少于2500个车位的地下停车空间。据透露，徐汇区政府已将该项目列入今年下半年重点推荐项目，目前相关的动迁工作正在进行，如果一切顺利，年内将进行基础施工，2010年世博会后将全部建成。

http://office.sh.soufun.com/2008-08-06/1983847.htm


----------



## Northern Lotus

Seems Foster's design got picked based on the above article/news release. It will be 2 towers from the original 3 (Foster's design had 3) plus the way they described the taller tower is like a warrior with a sword while the shorter tower is like a woman with small waist; very much like Foster's design. Good, I like his the best.


----------



## SJM

Foster's kind of looks like the ACC proposed for philly.


----------



## z0rg

Northern Lotus said:


> Seems Foster's design got picked based on the above article/news release. It will be 2 towers from the original 3 (Foster's design had 3) plus the way they described the taller tower is like a warrior with a sword while the shorter tower is like a woman with small waist; very much like Foster's design. Good, I like his the best.


Hope you are wrong. Foster design would be nice only after removing that awful swordish spire.


----------



## staff

SJM said:


> Foster's kind of looks like the ACC proposed for philly.


You mean, the ACC proposed for Philly looks kind of like Foster's design for Xujiahui Zhongxin...


----------



## ruochen

Wow!
it will become the tallest building of the west of HuangPu river at Shanghai if its height is really 340M
Secondly,the baiyulan at the north of the bund,its height is 303m


----------



## Jim856796

Proposal 2 is a box and Proposal 3 has a circular groundprint.


----------



## z0rg

Upwards revision to 380m confirmed. Still no images of the final version.
http://www.xuhui.gov.cn/website2007/V7/tabloid/2008-10-31/2008-n-sort-1031-71451.htm


----------



## kix111

lol z0rg too fast.... XD

i really want to see a render and 380 is a good height


----------



## SilentStrike

i want foster proposal in 380m


----------



## oliver999

thanks kix i find this thread again.


----------



## z0rg

This is supposed to be the new design. Rather disappointing...


----------



## ZZ-II

at least it looks quite tall


----------



## luci203

The render have a really bad quality. 

Let's wait for a better one before judge.


----------



## staff

If that render is proportionate the tower has to be *really *tall. The Grand Gateway twins (to the left) are 262m tall - that means that the new Xujiahui Center tower should be a bit over 500m including that spire thing.

I won't judge the design until I've seen a better render.


----------



## oliver999

浦西第一地标!!!


----------



## ina555

^^原来你也是中国人啊..


----------



## ZZ-II

stay at english please ^^


----------



## skyperu34

Foster´s design is the best by far ! Very nice !


----------



## staff

This should be confirmed at 380m (Puxi's tallest) with the design z0rg posted on the last page. Construction will commence at the end of this year. Plot should be cleared by now.



> * “徐家汇中心”计划明年底开工(图)*
> 
> 日期：2008-12-25 作者：朱楠 来源：东方早报
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 建成后的徐家汇中心将是“浦西第一高楼”。
> 
> 被称为“上海市中心面积最大、最后一块黄金地块、浦西第一高楼”的“徐家汇中心”项目首个地块拆迁工作近日正式开始，这个项目终于在沉寂13年后有了实质性启动。根据计划，明年年初所有地块的动迁工程将全面启动，并将在明年年内推向土地交易市场出让。
> 
> 明年完成土地出让
> 
> “徐家汇中心”的项目公司—上海寰宇城市投资发展有限公司成立于2004年12月，由上海城开（集团）有限公司、徐汇土地发展有限公司和徐家汇商城（集团）有限公司共同投资组成。
> 
> 记者从内部人士处了解到，目前3.5公顷的1号地块上已全部动迁完毕，地块权属已归寰宇公司所有。占地面积3.72公顷的2、3号地块今年年底前将启动拆迁，并预计在明年6月前后挂牌出让；最先启动拆迁的6号地块以及4号、5号地块预计都将于明年下半年在土地交易市场挂牌出让。
> 
> 如果进展顺利，明年年中所有地块即可完成拆迁，争取年底前进入建造施工阶段。
> 
> 业态配比再做修改
> 
> 根据最新的项目规划，徐家汇中心项目建筑布局以地块综合体的形式为主， 1号、2号、3号地块是项目的核心，将会建造三栋超高层建筑，高度分别是380米、180米和130米。
> 
> 各种业态的配比已经做了修改，其中商务办公为33万平方米；公寓式酒店约3万平方米；酒店为 8.3万平方米；商业餐饮为12.4万平方米；文化设施为2.4万平方米。建筑底部以商业和SOHO酒店式公寓为主，中部以办公为主，建筑上部主要以五星级酒店为主；地下主要以商业和停车为主，设置停车位2900个，并结合轨交9号线和11号线，打造交通枢纽中心。


----------



## z0rg

^^ old news though.


----------



## staff

Yup, just confirming it.
A lot of shit going on with this tower.. feels nice to finally know when and what it's going to be.


----------



## oliver999

love this render, superb quality.


----------



## z0rg

Render posted by moyan808. No info. It has around 80 floors, plus the roof structure. It could reach 400m imo. The spire must reach 400m for sure.


----------



## Rise To The Top

Any updates on this one? And where the hell is the plot?


----------



## Cristobal_illo

^^


Cristobal_illo said:


> This is the site of the Xujiahui Tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xujiahui Tower <------- 8,2km.-------> Jin Mao Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye!


----------



## jacks

Almost a year now. No Shanghai forummers hang out in Xujiahui?


----------



## boschb

I can't believe i've never heard of this project? anyone got photos or any thing to say?


----------



## big-dog

pics taken today by me

The digging has not started yet...


----------



## Nordschleife

They hasn't even clear the site...


----------



## jacks

Thanks for the update. There's been a Xujiahui supertall in the planning museum for at least 6 years now. Hope they get a move on soon!


----------



## hdsghvoizp

this project seems to be canceled


----------



## dc88

so..is this diff. from Xujiahui Tower?


----------



## RobertWalpole

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Jonipoon

jacks said:


> Thanks for the update. There's been a Xujiahui supertall in the planning museum for at least 6 years now. Hope they get a move on soon!


This is the prop. Picture taken quite recently this year by me (sorry for crappy quality). The tower in this prop doesnt look anything like the designs posted previously though...









I wouldn't say the project is cancelled until further information is revealed. I'd say its about time for that now.


----------



## djm160190

Jonipoon said:


> This is the prop. Picture taken quite recently this year by me (sorry for crappy quality). The tower in this prop doesnt look anything like the designs posted previously though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say the project is cancelled until further information is revealed. I'd say its about time for that now.


疯了老外！嘻嘻
Is there any way you can get to Xujiahui and take a picture of the plot? I used to live in Xujiahui (before I discovered this forum!) and I used to walk past it quite often - they always seemed to be doing something at the site...

A possible reason for slow progress is the fact that they are extending a metro line underneath Xujiahui creating a 3 line hub (Line 1, Line 9 and 11?). Also during the Expo lots of construction was stopped.


----------



## Jonipoon

djm160190 said:


> 疯了老外！嘻嘻
> Is there any way you can get to Xujiahui and take a picture of the plot? I used to live in Xujiahui (before I discovered this forum!) and I used to walk past it quite often - they always seemed to be doing something at the site...
> 
> A possible reason for slow progress is the fact that they are extending a metro line underneath Xujiahui creating a 3 line hub (Line 1, Line 9 and 11?).
> 
> Also during the Expo lots of construction was stopped.


The site beyond the subway construction still hasn't been cleared - which means it looks almost the same as in big-dog's pics from oct-10.


----------



## oliver999

NO NEWS COME?>


----------



## travelworld123

so what's happening with this tower? I sort of like the design!


----------



## lianli

When I walked past the plot yesterday, I could see those cranes moving. 
What are those cranes? They look like those you can see at ports (for moving containers).


----------



## Divineator

^^I suspect that those cranes are for the new metro interchange. Line 11 will come to Xujiahui in 2 years.

This project is dead for me.


----------



## travelworld123

Divineator said:


> This project is dead for me.


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! 


On another note, where was this going to be built anyway? Lujiazui?


----------



## lianli

travelworld123 said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> 
> On another note, where was this going to be built anyway? Lujiazui?


What do you mean? It was going to be built in Xujiahui.


----------



## travelworld123

^^ oh, i thought that was just the name of the tower. :lol:

I first read about the tower on emporis.com http://www.emporis.com/building/xujiahuitower-shanghai-china and one of the pictures on it makes it look like it's in Lujiazui lol.


----------



## lianli

^^
The big picture on emporis shows this tower right on the Shanghai Tower plot. :lol:


----------



## travelworld123

lianli said:


> ^^
> The big picture on emporis shows this tower right on the Shanghai Tower plot. :lol:


oh yeah, lol just noticed that


----------



## Dirty new yorker

More proof that this is dead :lol:


----------



## z0rg

This one may be coming finally.
http://www.shgtj.gov.cn/xxbs/xh/201111/t20111103_458641.htm
http://www.shanghai.gov.cn/shanghai/node2314/node2315/node15343/u21ai553550.html

Around 370m according to the latest news.


----------



## z0rg

Possible design. They failed to provide a source.


----------



## lianli

Wow, I didn't expect this ever getting built, at least not as a supertall.

Honestly, I would prefer a supertall more eastward (Jing'An or around People's Square). On a smoggy/foggy day you won't be able to see this tower from Lujiazui (It's just the other side of the city).


----------



## maxin

Still prefer Foster's design


----------



## djm160190

So hopefully 3 supertalls u/c construction in Shanghai soon?! I agree with lianli though, Jingan CBD needs a couple 300-400m towers!


----------



## ZZ-II

Shanghai needs alot more supertalls IMO


----------



## Myster E

hmm, not my cuppa, looks a little bland.


----------



## travelworld123

any updates on this tower?


----------



## Joel que

a waste of space.


----------



## giallo

Oh, let me count the ways:

-Extremely noisy and crowded (people and traffic). 
-It's the best district to get pick-pocketed in. 
-Outside of the main intersection and few nice side-streets, it's pretty trashy-looking with terrible architecture, busted-up sidewalks, and very little landscaping. 
-Xujiahui Station is a dank, stinky, sweaty chamber overloaded with people cramming to push ahead of you wherever you go. 
-Roads like Nandan Lu are amongst the ugliest in Puxi. Actually, parts of Xujiahui remind me of parts of Pudong and Beijing (wide boulevards lined with gated apartment blocks). 

I know some people that like Xujiahui, but it's definitely my least favourite area in central Puxi.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

Actually what I've seen on Google maps, pictures and China's own streetview, Xujiahui seems to be among the more denser areas in Shanghai. It seems quite walkable with some shops here and there with not too wide streets not counting the wide streets crossing the main Xujiahui intersection. The side streets seem to have trees lined on the summer it looks quite cosy together with the nice highrise areas surrounding you.


----------



## vitamin R

Look's like a good proposal.


----------



## HardBall

vitamin R said:


> Look's like a good proposal.


How do we know which is the actual proposal that's actually chosen. I haven't seen any official word or new source that states that's the actual chosen proposal. 

Please, some1 shed some light on this?


----------



## staff

giallo said:


> -Roads like Nandan Lu are amongst the ugliest in Puxi.


Hey! Go easy on my old street. hno:


----------



## erbse

Which is the final design now? Would be pleased if someone could post recent renderes, so we can update the first post here! kay:


----------



## big-dog

There's no official final design yet but this is the most recent post on gaoloumi.com and likely to be the final one.




























by zip


----------



## everywhere

big-dog said:


> There's no official final design yet but this is the most recent post on gaoloumi.com and likely to be the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by zip


Has the construction started? If not, when it will commence?


----------



## big-dog

^^ It's a long proposed project. The official only says it will commence this year.


----------



## everywhere

big-dog said:


> ^^ It's a long proposed project. The official only says it will commence this year.


Thanks sir.


----------



## oliver999

the location of the project, far away from lujiazui


----------



## everywhere

oliver999 said:


> the location of the project, far away from lujiazui


Thanks for the details 

Is there a final design for this new Shanghai supertall?


----------



## Jay

dear god Shanghai is huge

nice building BTW


----------



## sweet-d

yeah that map really does show just how huge Shanghai is.


----------



## staff

That's just the city centre/city core shown in that aerial though.


----------



## Myster E

Yep and it astounds me that a few think that Pudong is all of Shanghai on the architecture forums


----------



## oliver999

Myster E said:


> Yep and it astounds me that a few think that Pudong is all of Shanghai on the architecture forums


yeah, puxi density


----------



## z0rg

New design? They didn't credit the source, then it could be fake.


----------



## ZZ-II

Looks like 400m+


----------



## KillerZavatar

i hope it's real, design and size are perfect.


----------



## drunkenmunkey888

KillerZavatar said:


> i hope it's real, design and size are perfect.


Yes, and it looks like its nice and dense and not surrounded by uselessly unnecessary green plazas


----------



## Jaystee

*Loving the driving videos*



oliver999 said:


> the location of the project, far away from lujiazui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Do you have one of the bund, like from the expo bridge to the peoples hero monument. I'm keen to find out what the building work is like around the cool docks area. : ) keep the good work up. ta Justin:cheers:]


----------



## kix111

What a shame this thread is on the 8th page of the proposed supertall section.

Anyways, the plot for Xujiahui centre was just sold for 21,770,000,000 RMB. The rumor says the buyer is Sun Hung Kai (the developer of Sh/HK IFC).

We should be able to see some final proposals in the near future. 


http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=720027&extra=page=1


----------



## kix111

21billion RMB is roughly 3.5billion USD. This is insane price.


----------



## RobertWalpole

This is only 1,246 feet tall and not a blockbuster design? I'm outraged.


----------



## ShangHigh

*SHKP wins bid for Shanghai city centre site with record price*

Sun Hung Kai Properties, Hong Kong biggest developer by market value, won a prime commercial site in Xujiahuai, a shopping and entertainment area in Shanghai, for 21.7 billion yuan (HK$27.3 billion), making it the most expensive site in the city in terms of value.

After exchanging 200 bids with Wharf Holdings, SHKP finally secured the commercial site at 24 per cent above the minimum bid of 17.52 billion yuan. The winning bid represents 37,264 yuan per sq metre.

The site, which could yield a total of 584,200 square metres of floor space, will be the last big lot available for sale in the city centre.

“It will definitely become a landmark in Puxi as SHKP has a track record in building top-notch commercial buildings in Hong Kong and in Shanghai,” said Vincent Cheung, director of Greater China valuation and advisory at international consultant Cushman & Wakefield.

He estimated the total investment of the project would cost about 40 billion yuan. According to the land sale document, the winning developer is required to hold the project for at least 10 years.

“Only big players with strong financial strength can have such holding power. SHKP has expertise in building and managing top quality commercial buildings and it will give a big boost the nearby area in terms of commercial value,” he said.

SHKP owns 9.4 million square feet of investment properties in the mainland with landmark projects in Shanghai that include the office-hotel-retail complex Shanghai IFC in Luijazui, Pudong, and the newly launched shopping mall International APM in Huai Hai Road, Puxi.

“Its IFC is a well- known brand in China,” said Cheung.


http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...ns-bid-shanghai-city-centre-site-record-price



Let's hope for a Dennis Lau, Pelli or KPF design then. Happy that SHKP is doing the tower


----------



## bozenBDJ

RobertWalpole said:


> This is only 1,246 feet tall and not a blockbuster design? I'm outraged.


Me too  'Western' Shanghai should have good supertalls! :bash:


----------



## kix111

^^Relax, the land was just sold, im sure they have not picked the final design yet


----------



## kunming tiger

Is there a possibility of a significant height increase on this project? Such an expensive plot and putting up a 1246 ft tower nowdays seems like underkill. A taller building more floor space better return etc.


----------



## ZZ-II

Looking forward for a good design . Hopefully the height isn't final too, some more meters would be nice!


----------



## z0rg

SHK is very powerful, they have cash to build anything. On the other hand their project in Jing'an is shit, not even 200m.


----------



## kix111

^^I would say quality over height. I would prefer Shanghai IFC over a lot of the 400+s in China.


----------



## z0rg

SHK is pure quality  Probably the best one only after SOHO and CapitaLand. Whatever they build it will look great.


----------



## kix111

z0rg said:


> SHK is pure quality  Probably the best one only after SOHO and CapitaLand. Whatever they build it will look great.


Yup. Not only do their buildings look great, SHK is extremely good at maintenance and management after the building is built.


----------



## z0rg

I've just read Henderson Land was among the finalist developers. Fortunately they lost, otherwise this would become a never built project. I can't even understand how is it possible that they accept Henderson Land for prime skyscraper developments. Shenyang IFC plot has been idle for 6 years, same abut their Guangzhou supertall, and some others.


----------



## KillerZavatar

hopefully we will get 400m+ out of this in the end :cheers:


----------



## kix111

z0rg said:


> I've just read Henderson Land was among the finalist developers. Fortunately they lost, otherwise this would become a never built project. I can't even understand how is it possible that they accept Henderson Land for prime skyscraper developments. Shenyang IFC plot has been idle for 6 years, same abut their Guangzhou supertall, and some others.


I'm pretty sure that huge plot on century avenue is also SHK's? It's been over ten years and they have only just started the construction.


----------



## skyridgeline

kunming tiger said:


> Is there a possibility of a significant height increase on this project? *Such an expensive plot* and putting up a 1246 ft tower nowdays seems like underkill. A taller building more floor space better return etc.





kix111 said:


> ^^I would say *quality* over height. I would prefer Shanghai IFC over a lot of the 400+s in China.


The general shape of the 'building' will likely be fat and boxy to reduce construction costs and maximize u$able spaces.


----------



## z0rg

Alleged design. They didn't credit the source.


----------



## KillerZavatar

design looks great, hope we get a better resolution so it is easier to count floors


----------



## z0rg

^^ I can count around 85 floors.


----------



## kix111

Pretty underwhelming design IMHO, but im assuming this is a very early proposal. 

Also the whole project is alleged to cost 40billion RMB. The land costed 20b, there is roughly another 20b RMB or 3b USD to spend on the towers.


----------



## kix111

By Zip

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=722661&extra=page=1


----------



## hdsghvoizp

z0rg said:


> ^^ I can count around 85 floors.


I think HK developer will choose 88 as a lucky number:bash:


----------



## hdsghvoizp

kix111 said:


> Pretty underwhelming design IMHO, but im assuming this is a very early proposal.
> 
> Also the whole project is alleged to cost 40billion RMB. The land costed 20b, there is roughly another 20b RMB or 3b USD to spend on the towers.


The total GFa including underground area is about 800000-900000sqm,


----------



## hdsghvoizp

z0rg said:


> Alleged design. They didn't credit the source.


quoted from a newspaper called singtao daily,. 
They may have attended the SHKP's annual announcement meeting,and got it from shkp. 

SHKP show the rendering slide in the meeting ,but the video is so vague

http://www.media-server.com/m/p/fufwd5ms/lan/zht:bash:


----------



## Munwon

800000-900000sqm is huge!


----------



## ZZ-II

looks pretty nice!


----------



## Eric Offereins

decent, but the renders are not very clear unfortunately.


----------



## Munwon

I think all SHK designs look similar. So I'd expect some sort of HK ICC looking tower here.


----------



## DvW

What is the current status of thisone?

Construction site will be right behind the white wall:


----------



## kunming tiger

Looking at that photo if it's recent then you might as well answer your own question.


----------



## DvW

^ It's taken a few days ago. Any news?


----------



## DvW

Shanghai needs more "boring" boxes imo.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

This design is actually quite bad. Shanghai was once at the vanguard of high-design supertalls (Shanghai Financial, Shanghai Tower, Jin Mao). Now it looks as if the supertalls have dried up and the few we're getting are boring boxes.


----------



## KillerZavatar

DvW said:


> Shanghai needs more "boring" boxes imo.


i totally agree, however this building will be very far from other skyscrapers, so doesn't have any impact on shanghai's skyline and is a stand alone tower instead. still not bad to have a nice box though.


----------



## kunming tiger

RobertWalpole said:


> If that's it, it looks like a boring box.


 I'm hoping to see a height increase of at least 2 meters to take this boring box past the Empire State Building. When boring non descript buildings pass former iconic buildings then that says something about the latter.


----------



## ZZ-II

kunming tiger said:


> I'm hoping to see a height increase of at least 2 meters to take this boring box past the Empire State Building. When boring non descript buildings pass former iconic buildings then that says something about the latter.


I would prefer another 400m+ tower for Shanghai


----------



## Yellow Fever

I deleted the garbage posts, next guy post any off topic and country bashing comment will be brigged.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice one!


----------



## Speechless.♥

kunming tiger said:


> You could say the same for every city.


Not for Prague  But in case of Chinese cities it´s true. But I prefer another supertall in Shanghai than in Nanchang for example. In Nanchang nobody will see it...


----------



## kunming tiger

Speechless.♥;127277794 said:


> Not for Prague  But in case of Chinese cities it´s true. But I prefer another supertall in Shanghai than in Nanchang for example. In Nanchang nobody will see it...


 You must be privy to inormation the rest of us are not. Have they announced a mass evacuation of NanChang?


----------



## giallo

Good to see progress here. It's definitely happening, and will be in full swing by next year. 

It'll be nice to have a solid focal point in that part of the city. It'll look abolutely fantastic traveling east from Hongqiao Airport or Hongqiao HSR Station on the Yan An Expressway.

As for Shanghai not building enough supertalls, there are currently two finishing up construction (Shanghai Tower and Sinar Mas) , and one being prepped. Shanghai is doing just fine in that department.


----------



## skanny

The render ( sorry if already posted ) :










The second tower will be 220m high , it should be mentionned in this thread , it's a good skyscraper after all


----------



## KillerZavatar

Wow, really nice render


----------



## DvW

哇噻！Looking awesome

Do you have a link to that page on gaoloumi?


----------



## skanny

DvW said:


> 哇噻！Looking awesome
> 
> Do you have a link to that page on gaoloumi?


^^
http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=34227&extra=page=1


----------



## DvW

^ Thanks! But why can't I find any renders in that thread?


----------



## philipx

DvW said:


> ^ Thanks! But why can't I find any renders in that thread?


You need to register and then login,which is required to see the photos of that forum.


----------



## skanny

25/09 :










http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=34227&extra=page=1&page=98


----------



## totaleclipse1985

So is it UC or are These some side towers?


----------



## Julito-dubai

This is on Huashan Lu I believe. Not even sure it is directly linked to that plot


----------



## Victhor

skanny said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=33309&extra=page=1&page=777


So, it is really the tower in this pic the correct with the thread? I have found it in Sinar Mas Tower thread:
19/sep (at the left in the back)


oscillation said:


> by RickBlaine


And this picture is from the Sinar Mas Tower under construction at the same stage, it seems to have a similar ratio Usable area / Structure or even lower (wich means taller), so it could be the correct thread, if not, we have a new unknown +250m tower (I guess) in Shanghai.


kanye said:


>


We also have this plot pic:


Munwon said:


> Movement!!!!!


That matches with these render:


big-dog said:


> By latest update, there'll be a 360m, a 220m and a 70m hotel. Site preparation is going on, construction will start by the end of the year at the earliest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (zip)


But it doesn't seem tho match skanny's picture. So skanny's pic tower (do you like this name? ) seems a different unknown tower, I guess around 250m, but it could be 200-350m.


----------



## Zaz965

*Victhor...thank you for finding these renders*


----------



## Zaz965

Victhor said:


> So, it is really the tower in this pic the correct with the thread? I have found it in Sinar Mas Tower thread:
> 19/sep (at the left in the back)
> .


I am pretty sure that is another project


----------



## Zaz965

skanny said:


> The render ( sorry if already posted ) :


what weird this roof on the bottom...is it a shopping mall?


----------



## KillerZavatar

the location is behind the Xujiahui Gateway twins: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=9141


----------



## giallo

Victhor said:


> So, it is really the tower in this pic the correct with the thread? I have found it in Sinar Mas Tower thread:
> 19/sep (at the left in the back)
> 
> 
> And this picture is from the Sinar Mas Tower under construction at the same stage, it seems to have a similar ratio Usable area / Structure or even lower (wich means taller), so it could be the correct thread, if not, we have a new unknown +250m tower (I guess) in Shanghai.
> 
> 
> We also have this plot pic:
> 
> 
> That matches with these render:
> 
> 
> But it doesn't seem tho match skanny's picture. So skanny's pic tower (do you like this name? ) seems a different unknown tower, I guess around 250m, but it could be 200-350m.



I have no idea what project that is, but it's in the Hongkou district which is far away from Xujaihui and this supertall project.


----------



## Victhor

google translator:


> Meanwhile, the Xujiahui Center (might be named ITC, International TradeCenter) Hongqiao Road will be built along 370 meters high the tallest building in Puxi, the West Perry surgeon, is expected to start in 2018, completed in 2022.


http://www.shsyzxzx.sh.cn/article/articlecontent.aspx?q_ChannelId=108&Id=6822
http://www.shsyzxzx.sh.cn/article/articlecontent.aspx?q_ChannelId=108&Id=7229
Does it really say that the tower is going to start in 2018? :S

The project is also here:
http://www.weixinjinghua.com/view/1303126.shtml
with several names:


> Sun Hung Kai Properties
> Xuhui Xujiahui Center Lot
> *Shanghai International Trade Center*
> Floor price 37327
> 2013
> Commercial office Hotel
> *"Causeway Bay area."
> "Cosmic の Center"*
> Cesar Pelli's


----------



## Victhor

19-07-2015



Munwon said:


> Movement!!!!!


These pics are supossed to be taken on 11-10-2015

China_20151011_0001 by Max Sluiter, en Flickr

China_20151011_0002 by Max Sluiter, en Flickr

Edit:

More activity can be seen in this picture from Gaoloumi.
Post 1086, 13-10-2015
http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=34227&extra=page=1&page=99


----------



## Victhor

I think this hasn't been posted yet:
(so the thread title should be: SHANGHAI | Xujiahui Center | 370m | 1216ft | 70 fl | 220m | 722ft | 43 fl | Prep)










Better quality: http://ghj.xh.sh.cn/html/xh_gtj/portal/index/index.htm









http://sh.eastday.com/m/20151205/u1a9126569.html


----------



## Victhor

Posted 10/02/16 by 阳澄湖王 in Gaoloumi (http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=34227&extra=page=1&page=113)


----------



## Victhor

Slowly...

By TYRONCHEN in Gaoloumi:
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=34227&extra=page=1&page=87


----------



## SH16

Looks like nothing has changed during the past month hno:


----------



## Victhor

SH16 said:


> Looks like nothing has changed during the past month hno:


The only progress I see is just more ground covered with cement, and in the last picture at least you can see a guy at the bottom in that sort of road . I guess in this period of time they are doing geotechnical analysis and tests and that might take some time. And we can't be sure of the dates of the pictures, maybe the last one is not recent.


----------



## jaysonn341

Large plots in the middle of a city like Shanghai is almost 100% guaranteed to have something built. Definitely not worried about this one being slow!


----------



## Victhor

Found this while looking for a shared apartment in smartshanghai.com  I guess pics must be recent, the ad was added today.
I would visit this apartment, but I don't arrive there until mid may.
I don't see any changes though.

http://www.smartshanghai.com/housing/shared-apartments/663624


----------



## DvW

^ Just out of curiosity, what are you gonna do in Shanghai?


----------



## Victhor

DvW said:


> ^ Just out of curiosity, what are you gonna do in Shanghai?


Architecture internship for 6 months, and my plan is to stay there for longer with a better job if I'm happy there.
A firm has accepted me, but I don't have the work permit yet, I'm in the middle of the process yet.


----------



## DvW

^ Cool, enjoy! From my experience Shanghai is an awesome place to do an internship. 

Good luck with arranging the work permit/visa!


----------



## Victhor

DvW said:


> ^ Cool, enjoy! From my experience Shanghai is an awesome place to do an internship.
> 
> Good luck with arranging the work permit/visa!


Yes, it's the best!. And that's why I am researching so much about skysraper projects there, I'd like to follow some construction in person!.
Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Victhor

After no activity for months, new machinery have been taken into the site this week:









Also, from Wask in Gaoloumi:
上传图片的网站


----------



## Victhor

This is looking serious!
Posted by Wask in Gaoloumi
Xujiahui Center, Shanghai, by Wask in Gaoloumi by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, en Flickr


----------



## giallo

I know the construction manager at the Grand Gateway complex (the two twin towers and the mall) next door, and I got a nice view of this site. It's going full steam now. When I asked him if this tower is going up, he said it absolutely was. They've been preparing for all the noise that will come with it for a few months now.

So, unless the company that's building it runs in to financial trouble, SH is definitely getting a new supertall.


----------



## Victhor

giallo said:


> I know the construction manager at the Grand Gateway complex (the two twin towers and the mall) next door, and I got a nice view of this site. It's going full steam now. When I asked him if this tower is going up, he said it absolutely was. They've been preparing for all the noise that will come with it for a few months now.
> 
> So, unless the company that's building it runs in to financial trouble, SH is definitely getting a new supertall.


Great news!, thanks. And I hope you can post some picture some time .
By the way, in many websites you can see Grand Gateway as 260 metres tall, but in Gaoloumi they say they are 220m. do you know anything about this?
Also, Grand Gateway has a huge mall, and there are other shopping centers around, Xujiahui Center is going to have even a bigger mall, I wonder how can this be possible, there are not so many different shops!, I gues there will be several shops of the same brand, I mean 5 or 6 starbucks, 2 or 3 Zara, 2 or 3 Nike shops..., 2 or 3 Levi's stores...


----------



## giallo

Victhor said:


> Great news!, thanks. And I hope you can post some picture some time .
> By the way, in many websites you can see Grand Gateway as 260 metres tall, but in Gaoloumi they say they are 220m. do you know anything about this?
> Also, Grand Gateway has a huge mall, and there are other shopping centers around, Xujiahui Center is going to have even a bigger mall, I wonder how can this be possible, there are not so many different shops!, I gues there will be several shops of the same brand, I mean 5 or 6 starbucks, 2 or 3 Zara, 2 or 3 Nike shops..., 2 or 3 Levi's stores...


They look to be closer to 220m than 260m. I'll ask him next time I see him.


----------



## oscillation

by wask


----------



## Zaz965

it looks a bit faster :cheers:


----------



## kanye

Feb 02 by wask


----------



## DvW

Looks like some action is finally going on here :cheers:


----------



## Victhor

Zaz965 said:


> I presume the grey square is the main tower, take a look
> Shanghai ITC, render 004 by Victor Carcedo, no Flickr


Exactly, and as a curiosity, that "grey cube" is in the same stage than Greenland Bund was 7 months ago









So we can expect Xujiahui main tower to look like this by the end of the year (current photo of Greenland tower)


----------



## oscillation

*by will812

2020/06/04 














*


----------



## little universe

The 220M Tower started (see the two cranes?) to stand out from the surroundings, the *370M Monster* will do the same from later this year! 









by 信 on 500px









by 姚异凡 on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965

it will be an imponent cluster


----------



## oscillation

*by wsglm

2020/06/22





























*


----------



## oscillation

*by qwertqw












































*


----------



## Zaz965

the secondary tower rises fast


----------



## WesselKornel

a picture i took on my commute. The xujiahui skywalk (the silver one on the left) looks ready to open its first phase, and will eventually hook up 7(?) shopping malls all around the central intersection at xujiahui. Behind the famous glass ball of metrocity you can see a new shopping-mall tower. its topped out and they are cladding it now. In the distance you can see two towers, hidden behind the Grand-gateway 66 twin-towers. those are the towers central in this thread. the taller one will be the 220m one, and the low one in the back is the supertall


----------



## little universe

*View of the Rising Xujiahui Center from Longhua Area - 龙华远眺徐家汇中心*
What is this construction site next to the Longhua Temple by the way?









by yhm on 500px






*View of the Rising Xujiahui Center from Caohejing Area - 漕河泾远眺徐家汇中心*









by sea on 500px​


----------



## Victhor

From Qwertqw at Gaoloumi


----------



## little universe

It's good to see that the shorter 220M guy is visible from *People's Square Area** (Shanghai's de facto City Center) *already...
Hint: It's the tower rising between the Pencil-shaped Tomorrow Square Tower and the UFO-shaped Radisson Hotel.🤣
The 220M tower has already been topped out, right?
The *Grand Gateway Twin Towers* just a stone throw away (both are at 262m) look almost at the same height as the crane working on it.








by 大铁锚 on 500px




​


----------



## WesselKornel

Grand Gateway 66 (the towers right next to xujiahui center) (directly right of pointy pencil building) are 260 meters, so the lower tower should be as good as TO now. The supertall will really be something when its completed. it will dwarf the already tall buildings there


----------



## Victhor

PD: I found this photo today, but now that I look carefully, it might be already 20 days old.


----------



## zwamborn

2020-08-30 by 觉醒531


----------



## Zaz965

I like buildings with round edges


----------



## trustevil

These cities are so expansive it's crazy. I've been to New York and Chicago a few times but these Chinese cities are like a sea of buildings


----------



## A Chicagoan

trustevil said:


> These cities are so expansive it's crazy. I've been to New York and Chicago a few times but these Chinese cities are like a sea of buildings


I'm gonna one-up you and say I've actually been to Shanghai, but unfortunately was only there for one day and didn't get to see much of the skyline.


----------



## Zaz965

A Chicagoan said:


> I'm gonna one-up you and say I've actually been to Shanghai,


my opinion, Chicago has too many suburbs with detached houses, Shanghai has many 20-floor buildings even at far suburbs


----------



## zwamborn

2020-09-22 by shdvg


----------



## Iwa_Kiike

Finally start after 13 years. Weird for China


----------



## trustevil

Would love to go to Shanghai


----------



## WesselKornel

zwamborn said:


> 2020-09-22 by shdvg


only now i spot the pattern on the facade created by the silver mullions/louvres! at first i only noticed the big curve that cuts through the facade


----------



## Zaz965

the big curve gives a special touch on the facade


----------



## A Chicagoan

*9/30 by 觉醒531 on Gaoloumi*


----------



## WesselKornel

220 meter tower is topped out. It has not grown in the last month. The facade is progressing slowly, a few floors have been added in the last month, so that is not mindblowing. Progress on the supertall is unnoticable to me over the last month


----------



## oscillation

*by will812

2020/11/20












































*


----------



## oscillation

*by qwertqw 2020/12/05



























































*


----------



## little universe

by 基诺Genovision on 500px




​


----------



## Zaz965

one more pic, pardon me, it is a bit outdated  









__
http://instagr.am/p/B-6o54IJ3Ah/


----------



## oscillation

*by adam12

2020/12/19





























*


----------



## oscillation

*by shdvg

2020/12/24












































*


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^^
what is this building? a shopping mall?


----------



## oscillation

*by 15733287459

2021/01/03














*


----------



## oscillation

*by 531





























*


----------



## A Chicagoan

The side tower reminds me of Powerlong Center in Tianjin!








by muxuan1983


----------



## trustevil

Does have some similar cladding style. Nice picture though with CTF in the background


----------



## WesselKornel

they seem to be at the standard floors now, but the build speed still is 1 floor every 10 days over the past month. This will take two years to top out at this speed!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

She seems to be rising at a decent rate! 













历史及里程碑 | 新鸿基地产


成立初期主要兴建单幢物业；随着政府发展新市镇，开始发展大型住宅项目。




www.shkp.com


----------



## WesselKornel

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> She seems to be rising at a decent rate!


she topped out months ago, the facade is slowly being completed, maybe at a rate of 1 floor every 10 days, and the parapet wall is also being constructed (at snails pace). I expect the facade to be fully enclosed in two months or so in this pace.


----------



## little universe

by 春天板蓝 on 500px





​


----------



## zwamborn

2021-07-15 by lovelumia


----------



## Zaz965

I don't find that pagoda on that building to the left ugly 😁 😁 😁


----------



## WesselKornel

great progress on shopping mall


----------



## little universe

2021.07.13








by A linlsld    on 500px






2021.07.19








by A linlsld    on 500px


​


----------



## zwamborn

2021-08-06 by qwertqw


----------



## Daniiif

08/09











Sina Visitor System


----------



## little universe

2021.08.18








by 华龙 on 500px








by 华龙 on 500px


​


----------



## WesselKornel

little universe said:


> 2021.08.18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 华龙 on 500px
> 
> ​


fantastic how the photographer framed the two towers in the iron fence! 

btw: work has started on the second phase of the skybridge connecting all the malls around the intersection. This one will connect Metro City, 
上海实业大厦 and grand gateway 66. They started digging on the foundation, it seems.


----------



## little universe

2021.08.21
To the left of the central thoroughfare 








by C+P studio on 500px




@WesselKornel & @Victhor
What are the twin towers U/C across the road of the Xujiahui Sports Park?
Do we have a thread for them in SSC?



​


----------



## Victhor

@little universe interesting! I had no idea there was something going up there, I will keep an eye on them!, for now they seem to be around 90-100m high, let's see if they break the 100m mark.


----------



## Zaz965

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, please, answer the litttle universe's question


----------



## Victhor

I asked in a wechat group about those 2 buildings, they don't give any source or information, but say this project is just 99m tall, and shared one photo:


----------



## zwamborn

2021-08-21 by 箫雨秋


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By adam12 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye

October 08 by typingfish


----------



## erkantang

Will they open the small tower with the mall first ?


----------



## Zaz965

the main tower reached 25 floors


----------



## kanye

October 21 by zoni


----------



## little universe

2021.10.24








by 海里囡 on 500px



​


----------



## WesselKornel

Phase 2 of the skybridge has started construction and is rapidly progressing. The bridges both south and west of the intersection will soon be connecting metro-city (the huge glass ball) to plaza 66 (with the twin towers) via the crappy mall on the south-west corner.











The Podium of Xujiahui Center is also making rapid progress!










and the wavy white thing on the north part is also becoming very apparent. its quite striking IRL


----------



## zwamborn

2021-10-28 by 031116LG


----------



## Zaz965

I counted 29 floors


----------



## little universe

*The 220m tower seen from the Former Normandie Apartments Built in 1924 - 武康大楼区域看徐家汇中心*
Can you spot the 370M Tower's working crane? 








by Harry Zhang on 500px



​


----------



## WesselKornel

Extension of Xujiahui Skywalk to open soon - SHINE News
an article on the skywalk at Xujiahui, which is being extended

















in the picture above, the two bridges in the center are the ones that are UC. the bridge on the left opened last year


----------



## Zaz965

I counted 33 floors 😁


----------



## A Chicagoan

*December 1 by shdvg on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn

2021-12-09 by ParkerMarshall


----------



## Zaz965

@little universe, @zwamborn, is this building near Hongqiao?


----------



## WesselKornel

I believe of all the Shanghai projects that are being followed on this forum, xujiahui center is the closest to hongqiao, but it is still 40 minutes by bicycle or so to the airport.


----------



## Zaz965

I dream one day Hongqiao, Xujiahui and Lujiazui will make a huge cluster merged one each other


----------



## Victhor

Posted by surfman in gaoloumi.


----------



## Zaz965

please, closer photos, I beg


----------



## kanye

January 02 by 觉醒531


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By SHFDCGC via shdvg on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965

by 大铁锚 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn

2022-01-13 by 自生固氮菌


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^
I counted 37 floors


----------



## kanye

January 20 by surfman


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Tower 2 has been surpassed!


----------



## little universe

2022.01.30








by Adwusd on 500px








by Adwusd on 500px








by Adwusd on 500px




​


----------



## trustevil

progressing nicely. Shanghai is huge


----------

